# Do you really need to run Prami with a 19-nor



## Trippy13.EM (May 6, 2018)

I'm planning on running a test/deca cycle at the end of the year. I keep hearing about side effects of prami. I haven't found a good Caber scouces  yet. Just wondering if anyone has run an 19-nor without prami or caber.


----------



## Jin (May 7, 2018)

Trippy13.EM said:


> I'm planning on running a test/deca cycle at the end of the year. I keep hearing about side effects of prami. I haven't found a good Caber scouces  yet. Just wondering if anyone has run an 19-nor without prami or caber.



You do not need it if you keep e2 in check. Even if e2 is way out of control, doesn't mean you need it. My e2 was 147 on deca with no prolactin sides. 

Ive run both deca and tren with no DA. But keep some on hand


----------



## Thezilla (May 7, 2018)

I am one of those that needs to run caber while running a 19 nor. Guess you won’t know how you react until you try. 
     I love caber it’s the love drug!! I may even run it if I did not need it.


----------



## Jada (May 7, 2018)

ive been running deca and test for a number of cycles and and only used caber one time and it wasnt even needed. as above brother said.. control ur e2 and u wont have any issues. im runnin 600mg of deca .


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 7, 2018)

I never ran caber in the past, but I plan on running it later on this year when I hop on the tren train followed up with a deca finisher.  Granted, this will be my first tren experience, but I have run deca in the past without it.  I actually found a source for Dostinex, so I will make sure to have it on hand.


----------



## bvs (May 7, 2018)

I always have it on hand when running tren or deca. When i do run it, i dose it at 0.5mg twice a week


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2018)

Thezilla said:


> I am one of those that needs to run caber while running a 19 nor. Guess you won’t know how you react until you try.
> I love caber it’s the love drug!! I may even run it if I did not need it.



Why though


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 7, 2018)

"Need to", no. Good idea to have it on hand in case mid cycle bloodwork shows elevated prolactin? Yes. This isn't strictly isolated to 19-nors either.


----------



## Thezilla (May 7, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why though




Why do ppl do half of the stuff they don’t need to?  Just my experience with the drug and there is no negative sides to low prolactin levels. 
       Honestly if I didn’t need it I wouldn’t take it but I would strongly consider it lol.


----------



## Intense (May 7, 2018)

My experience is if you have sexual dysfunction on tren or deca AND your e2 is in range, then you will probably need it. If that's not an issue then stay away from dopamine agonists. Can effect neurotransmitters possibly negatively with prolonged use. They feel amazing at first . 


Only way to know for sure if you need it or not is checking prolactin.


----------

